# Update on Gidget



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Update on Gidget. Blood panel came back normal. She continues to do the star gazing but she will belch and then it's business as normal. The star gazing always happens a bit after she eats and then she will belch, some times a couple of episodes and belching and then she is fine. Today she is doing something a bit different. Seems to involve her tongue mainly she is not licking like she usually does, she tries but something seems to be bothering her tongue which worries me again that it could be neurological.

I talked to my vet and he is thinking more along the terms of GI issues than neurological. I am taking her in tomorrow for them to do ultra sounds throughout the day to try and see how the gas is flowing in her body, etc... Please continue to pray for my tiny girl.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs & Prayers! 

If GI I wonder if an Acid Reflux


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Poor little girl. I will pray for her!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm with you. I think this IS neurological.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am hoping not. The tongue thing stopped a bit later. The one thing that is consistent is that she belches after every episode and then feels better and goes back to normal. It does seem more GI. We will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Keep us updated! Poor baby girl! Hope it's a simple fix.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Hmm interesting, I'm highly curious what they find and hope it's an easy fix. Saying a prayer!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It could be both, a neurological issue causing gut dysmotility and acid reflux. Hopefully you will get some answers soon. Big hugs to Gidget xx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Have you heard anything yet? How many ultrasounds did they do? Hopefully you should only pay for one 'series'. Belching along with the eye gazing does seem weird. Please let us know. We all care.


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

What Susan said, I haven't been here long but I've got Gidget in my thoughts!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

hope everything is okay, keep us updated on gidget..youre both in my thoughts.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry, I thought I had updated already.

They did multiple ultrasounds only pay for the first one. Everything looks good and it did show that she was very gassy. The only thing a bit off was the liver is usually sharp edges on the ultrasound and hers is round. Which would worry him a bit if her blood work did not come back good a week before. So what we are going to do is wait 30 days and do another blood panel and possibly another ultrasound as well. It could be something with her liver, he looked for a shunt but could not find one so we are just going to watch it for now. He gave her some drops for gas that he had to make his on concotion of due to her size. She has to take the drops 30 mins before each meal every 12 hours. She has had 3 doses but it has not seemed to help yet. What is even stranger is she only seems to do this star gazing and then belching thing when she is on my lap on the couch. She has been with me all weekend at a brewery, festival, auction, etc... and not one time has she had this behavior although she is belchy she does not do the star gazing but as soon as we get home usually a bit after she eats she starts looking around weird again. It is not like some of the videos I see where they throw their head way back this is more like she is just watching something that isnt there. My vet says he has seen dogs do strange things when they have gas and I know I myself when I feel like I need to burp that I tend to straighten my torso so I am praying that is just her weird way of trying to release gas?


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Your house isn't haunted is it? I'm joking (kinda)! lol

Anyway, glad things look normal and I certainly hope that the gas medicine starts working... Do you know what's in it? Is it Simethicone? 
If not, it might not hurt to ask your vet about trying Baby Mylicon/Simethicone gas drops... We used to use them all the time with rabbits that would be starting to wool block and bloat and rabbits have exceptionally fragile systems as herbivores so I would think if it's safe for use on them it's probably pretty safe across the board... I just threw Simethicone and dogs into google and there is a ton of hits for that, for many breed forums and websites and it does look like it's safe. 
I know in bunnies (any age and weight) we would give up to a whole dropper full an HOUR and there was basically no way of overdosing on it. It works by making lots of tiny gas bubbles meld together into large ones that are easier to pass. 
I've seen it do some miraculous things for such a simple product. 

Worth mentioning!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought about the haunted thing before as our Yorkie growls at things alot but I dont think she is watching anything like that.

I will definitely talk to the vet about that.


----------

